# mix or not to mix subs.



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

i went to a LFS and they had a 90g tank with layer of Flora Base on the bottom and a mix of Red Flourite and Eco Complete for the top layer in there opion was that they covered all the bases for haveing a excelent sub for a planted tank , it look nice dark red/brown w/black mix brought out the colors on the plants nicely they had co2 w/uv light and pc lights and canster filter, he said the Flora Base was high on iron and the the other 2 for the CFC
any ideas plese


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Nothing wrong with covering bases. I think it's just a matter of whether a person likes the look of what they mix. If they grow a good carpet, it isn't really seen anyway.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

The substrate will get mixed up eventually and then later you won't be able to separate it. There is no need for 'miracle' substrates. Plants grow well in inert substrates 2 - 3 mm grain size with water column fertilization.


----------

